# New IPad :-)



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm posting from my new iPad 64 gb wifi in white   Finally took the plunge to update my 1st gen to the 3rd gen and I love it already!

The screen, faster processor, and dual cameras pushed me over the edge. Can't wait to try out my first Kindle book. Now I just need to figure out which accessories


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Casse!

(I love my Apple bluetooth keyboard.  )

Betsy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats on your new iPad3 - great purchase.  I am very excited for everyone that has gotten the iPad3, it sounds like a great device.  I have a iPad2 and right now just can't justify the upgrade but I have loved all the feedback people have given on the new iPad.  

I second Betsy on the Apple Wireless Keyboard - I have one and teamed up with the iPad makes the device awesome!  Good luck!


----------



## vistawriter (Dec 14, 2011)

If you're going to be typing a lot on it, consider the Apple keyboard. I have one that I use for my Mac and love it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Reviews of keyboards for the iPad from someone whose opinions I trust:

http://www.suntimes.com/technology/ihnatko/11239516-452/story.html

I haven't gotten a keyboard for my iPad yet, but I'll use this article for making the decision on which on to get.

Mike


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love my ZaggFolio with its iPad-specific keys!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone  

I'm enjoying the new iPad - major improvements to the iPad 1st gen! Very surprised at just how much faster even Safari seems. With the addition of the cameras for Facetime and that awesome screen this will definitely be my traveling companion  

As for the keyboard I'm just not sure what I'm going to do... I have Zaggmate for the iPad (1st gen) and I used it a lot at first but then put it aside and really never used it - I actually don't mind the iPad keyboard  

I'm traveling again a week from now so I definitely need to find a protective cover that keeps the iPad light but safe. Any recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have found that the Marware CEO Hybrid to be very good. It is lightweight, it has both a strap to keep the cover in place whether it is open or closed and best of all a hand strap which makes holding the ipad a dream. It is abit pricey but well worth because of the hand strap. I quit using screen protectors since I have found if you keep it in a case you don't really need one unless you are really hard on them.

http://www.amazon.com/Marware-AHHB1P-C-E-O-Hybrid-iPad/


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Casse said:


> I'm traveling again a week from now so I definitely need to find a protective cover that keeps the iPad light but safe. Any recommendations would be appreciated


I use the iPad Smart Cover in combination with the Belkin Snap Shield Secure. I bought the Black Leather version of the Smart Cover, and the Black (transparent) Belkin Secure Shield, which makes a nice looking, light combo.

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD306#overview

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007CCUJUK/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

The Belkin "Secure" Cover has a metal plate on the back which keeps the cover held to the back of the iPad when cover is open, the one w/o "Secure in the name does not have the metal plate and is $5 cheaper. The smart cover is available in Poly $39, or Leather $69.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new iPad! I'm still using my 1st gen. 64 GB wifi/3G one. (I use theZaggmate keyboard with it, and LOVE it!) I'd love to have the new iPad 3, but am going to plug away on my old one right now. (I recently had to buy a new laptop to replace my desktop computer), an iPhone 4S (my iPhone 4 quit functioning reliably as a phone), a Kindle Fire, and a Celviano digital piano (LOVE my piano!). Needless to say, Best Buy and Amazon love me a lot. I still have my Kindle Touch, and take it everywhere with me. 

Feel free to enable me so that I'll find the rationalization needed to replace my old iPad.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I upgraded from an iPad 1 to the new iPad.  The resolution is AMAZING!!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

skyblue said:


> I upgraded from an iPad 1 to the new iPad. The resolution is AMAZING!!!


Me, too, I am once again fully IN LOVE with my iPad!


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats,enjoy your new ipad, you will love it.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats.

Personally, I'm lusting after the newish AT&T/Samsung Galaxy Note w/ a 5.3-inch SuperAMOLED display.

Big enough to be a small tablet; small enough to work as a smart phone.

And the SuperAMOLED screen might be a step behind the Retina display, but it's still durn purty.

But... I have to wait until January.

I'm tired of my 3.5-inch screen smartphone, though... just ... too ... small!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have had my IPad 3 for the past week and love it. This is my first IPad. I wanted a tablet so that when the Baby comes I don't have to negotiate stairs, and dogs on stairs, with a baby to check email and facebook. Loving the various Apps. I picked up a bunch of the Strategic Based board game Appa (Tikal, Settlers, Puerto Rico, and Ticket to Ride so far) and a year long subscription to the Financial Times. 

Loving it.

My only complaint, and I knew this before I bought it, is that I cannot play my flash based Facebook games on the IPad. Right now it is not much of an issue because I can go downstairs but it will be more of an issue in a few months. Hopefully a few months. I keept telling the baby that he needs to bake for 8 more weeks and there is no rush to come early.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I have had my IPad 3 for the past week and love it. This is my first IPad. I wanted a tablet so that when the Baby comes I don't have to negotiate stairs, and dogs on stairs, with a baby to check email and facebook. Loving the various Apps. I picked up a bunch of the Strategic Based board game Appa (Tikal, Settlers, Puerto Rico, and Ticket to Ride so far) and a year long subscription to the Financial Times.
> 
> Loving it.
> 
> My only complaint, and I knew this before I bought it, is that I cannot play my flash based Facebook games on the IPad. Right now it is not much of an issue because I can go downstairs but it will be more of an issue in a few months. Hopefully a few months. I keept telling the baby that he needs to bake for 8 more weeks and there is no rush to come early.


Perfect for new moms! I wish it had been available when my kids were babies!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am going this weekend to get the two year warranty. I figure between kid and dogs I might need the $50 replacement at least once...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I purchased a Square Trade warranty with the first iPad, and Apple Care with iPad3.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

For someone who has the iPad 2, can someone explain to me why I should take the plunge and get the iPad 3?
It's just better graphics, processor, dual camera and 4G.
Other than that, nothing,
Maybe I should change to perhaps the Asus Padfone?
Looks really cool.
http://www.asus.com/Mobile/PadFone/


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

TouchedByaKindle said:


> For someone who has the iPad 2, can someone explain to me why I should take the plunge and get the iPad 3?
> It's just better graphics, processor, dual camera and 4G.
> Other than that, nothing,
> Maybe I should change to perhaps the Asus Padfone?
> ...


Well I consider "just better graphics, processor, dual camera" worth it 
But this was a major improvement from the iPad 1 - if I had the iPad 2 then the decision would have been much more difficult.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Asus has a good name, but I think I'll still hold out for a Samsung Galaxy Note.

Failing that, at least the Samsung Galaxy SIII is headed to T-Mobile.... Not quite as big as the Note, but at 4.8, it's close and it has some other features that make it a very nice device in its own right.

But that's a fallback position.

I'd still rather have the Note.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Asus has a good name, but I think I'll still hold out for a Samsung Galaxy Note.
> 
> Failing that, at least the Samsung Galaxy SIII is headed to T-Mobile.... Not quite as big as the Note, but at 4.8, it's close and it has some other features that make it a very nice device in its own right.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this. I really hope the Galaxy Note makes its way to T-mobile. The SIII looks good, but I want the Note.


----------



## Ciuri Di Badia (May 3, 2012)

apple has innovative products.. i like the ipad and iphone in particular


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of companies have innovative products, not just Apple.

Google's Android OS is pretty spiffy, too. Samsung's Galaxy Note is currently a one-of-a-kind product.

I like Apple, admired Steve Jobs, but he's gone now and they're not the only innovators in the world.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am thinking about taking the plunge and buying an ipad.  I borrowed one this weekend, and worked an event and my sales doubled.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I really want to buy one. I have a first generation iPad, but it's beginning to act a bit "wonky." Usually, I have to have the 64 GB Wi-Fi+4G, which costs an arm and a leg. I think I could talk myself into buying a 32 GB Wi-Fi only one if I really thought about it. (Anyone have a 16 GB one? I think it would be really small, but I guess I wouldn't have to keep so many apps that I don't use on it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I went with the 64 WiFi only. THe games I like to play do not require WiFi so I can play them when travelling if I don't have WiFi and I am fine. Most hotels and my family and friends homes have WiFi so I am not worried about that. (shrugs)

It still cost a ton


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

If I can manage to find one I think I'm going to go with the 32 gig wifi only


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> ...My only complaint, and I knew this before I bought it, is that I cannot play my flash based Facebook games on the IPad. Right now it is not much of an issue because I can go downstairs but it will be more of an issue in a few months. Hopefully a few months. I keept telling the baby that he needs to bake for 8 more weeks and there is no rush to come early.


Have you checked the App Store? Many of those games now have Apps to allow you to play them. I've played Zynga Poker both on Facebook and later on the iPad using Zynga's Poker app.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll check there but I am not sure they would connect into the Facebook versions. Most of the games I play are collabrative in nature.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I bit the bullet last week and bought a 32 GB Wi-fi + 4G iPad. I love it, as well as the wonderful Smart Cover. (I gave my first gen. iPad (64 GB Wi-fi + 4G) to my daughter to try. I have a feeling that it will work well for her because she had to reset it to factor defaults, and now there won't be 255+ apps on it.   

I find myself worrying about whether I should have bought a 64 GB iPad this time, but I keep telling myself that I can control what I actually put on it, especially as far as music is concerned. I have all of my music on my iPhone 4S, so there's really no need to keep everything on my iPad, as well. Since my music is stored in iCloud, I can swap some of it out now and then for others.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I went with the 64 GB because I want to be able to store as much as I can. I have no idea how many movies and the like that I might end up downloading.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I'll check there but I am not sure they would connect into the Facebook versions. Most of the games I play are collabrative in nature.


I play several "Draw Something" and "Words with Friends" that link with your facebook account


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I brought my IPad into the store to get it checked out so I could buy the Apple Care Plus package today. I figure with a newborn on the way, 7 weeks, yikes!, and two dogs there is a strong possibility that I am going to do something stupid and break my new toy. I doubt my hubby wants to deal with overly hormonal, tired, sleep deprived, brain fried, sobbing me when that happens so I forked over the $100. The idea of being able to replace my new toy for $50 when it breaks (newborn, two dogs, sleep deprivation, seriously I am counting on sitting on it at some point in time) is wonderful.

I brought it in in my new Oberon case which every one at the store loved. While waiting I was able to show them the Oberon site and the various options that are available for the cover. They all seemed to be pretty impressed with the Celtic Knots I had and really liked how the stand worked. It was kind of fun showing it off.


----------



## Audrey Finch (May 18, 2012)

Still working away on my old iPad1, but thinking about an upgrade.  Note to self, go buy piggy bank...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL they are expensive. The resell market is excellent though


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> I brought my IPad into the store to get it checked out so I could buy the Apple Care Plus package today. I figure with a newborn on the way, 7 weeks, yikes!, and two dogs there is a strong possibility that I am going to do something stupid and break my new toy. I doubt my hubby wants to deal with overly hormonal, tired, sleep deprived, brain fried, sobbing me when that happens so I forked over the $100. The idea of being able to replace my new toy for $50 when it breaks (newborn, two dogs, sleep deprivation, seriously I am counting on sitting on it at some point in time) is wonderful.


Does the Apple Care pkg cover anything that happens to it? Have you compared it to a Square Trade warranty? Just wondering cause I'm soooo tempted to get an iPad. LOL

Carol


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They told me that as long as you could bring the IPad in and it was close to being in one piece that you were covered. It does not cover stolen items. Apparently it needs to be together enough that they can get the erieal number off of it to check for the warrenty. He suggested that two pieces would be bad but one piece barely hanging on would be good to go.

I think it is mainly mean for replacing broken screens and that type of thing. I have not compared it to Square Trade, I liked the simplicity of being able to walk into a genius bar and show my IPad with a broken screen due to sleep deprived Mommy sitting on it and getting a new one for $50.

http://store.apple.com/us/product/S4689

A link to the Apple Car Plus for IPad page.

I did pick up a stylus this week and I am a very happy camper. No more finger prints. I hate fingerprints.

Overview
Service and support from the people who know your iPad best
Every iPad comes with one year of hardware repair coverage through its limited warranty and up to 90 days of technical support.1 AppleCare+ for iPad extends repair coverage and technical support to two years from the original purchase date of your iPad and adds coverage for up to two incidents of accidental damage due to handling, each subject to a $49 service fee.1 
.

One stop for technical support
Because Apple designs the iPad, iOS, and many applications, the iPad is a truly integrated system. And only AppleCare+ provides one-stop service and support from Apple experts, so most issues can be resolved in a single call.

Direct access to Apple experts
Mail-in repair2: Mail in your iPad using a prepaid shipping box provided by Apple
Carry-in repair: Take your iPad to an Apple Retail Store or other Apple Authorized Service Provider
.Apple hardware coverage
AppleCare+ provides repair or replacement coverage, both parts and labor, from Apple-authorized technicians. Service coverage includes the following:

Your iPad
Battery1
Time Capsule or AirPort device3
Included USB cable and power adapter
Coverage for up to two incidents of accidental damage from handling of your iPad, each subject to a $49 service fee1
. Software support included
Whether you're sitting in the comfort of your home or office or on the go, you can call and get direct access to Apple experts for questions on a wide range of topics, including:

Using iOS and iCloud
Connecting to wireless networks
Questions about FaceTime, Keynote, Numbers, Pages, and other Apple-branded iPad apps
.Important Note
See AppleCare+ Terms and Conditions for complete product details.
.1.Service coverage is available only for the iPad and its original included accessories for protection against (i) defects in materials or workmanship, (ii) battery depletion of 50 percent or more from original specification, and (iii) up to two incidents of accidental damage from handling of your iPad, each incident being subject to a $49 service fee. Replacement equipment that Apple provides as part of the repair or replacement service may be new or equivalent to new in both performance and reliability. See terms at http://www.apple.com/legal/applecareplus/terms/ipad for full details. 
2.Availability of each option depends on country in which service is requested and location of Apple Authorized Service Provider. Service coverage may be subject to certain restrictions.
3.The AirPort device or Time Capsule must be purchased up to two years before your iPad purchase or during the term of your AppleCare+ coverage.

AppleCare+ benefits are in addition to any legal rights provided by consumer protection laws in your jurisdiction. AppleCare+ is subject to acceptance of the Terms and Conditions. The company obligated under AppleCare+ in the United States is AppleCare Service Company, Inc., an Arizona corporation and wholly owned subsidiary of Apple Inc., doing business in Texas as Apple CSC Inc. AppleCare+ must be purchased within 30 days of new covered equipment. Purchase of the plan is not required to purchase the covered equipment. For complete details, see terms at http://www.apple.com/legal/applecareplus/terms/ipad.


----------



## uniak89 (May 28, 2012)

I have an older version of the iPad and it performs quite well. Certainly the new Ipad would be better but too small budget makes rather not buy it. I think to sell or buy old and new.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember the iPad back when they called it an iPod nano.  LOL

I have a 5th-generation one of those.

Remember the nano before it became a ridiculous .75x.75 touchscreen joke?

This was MY generation of nano (and is... I still have it and use it)

16GB of glorious purple goodness...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Casse said:


> I'm posting from my new iPad 64 gb wifi in white  Finally took the plunge to update my 1st gen to the 3rd gen and I love it already!
> The screen, faster processor, and dual cameras pushed me over the edge. Can't wait to try out my first Kindle book. Now I just need to figure out which accessories


Congratulations for your new iPad, Casse. I am in the process of deciding, and have a question for you or other users. Have you used it outside, if not in the sun but enough bright light? If so, what is your experience. My sony laptop is almost impossible to use outside. Thanks.


----------

